# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Grupi Ritfolk

## Erdeta. B

Per te gjithe ata qe i pelqyen Ritfolk ne kulmin e suksesit dhe per ata qe akoma degjojne muziken e tyre, mendova te hap nji teme ku jeni te ftuar te sillni gjithcka, cdo tekst kenge qe ju pelqen apo fragment historie qe ju sjell ndermend Ritfolk dhe muziken e tyre, qe per mendimin tim eshte fantastike!!!
Po e filloj une e para me nji kenge qe ka nji tekst shume interesant. Ju kujtohet???

NDJENJE E DASHURUAR

Me ndjenjat jam ulur ne dhome e bisedoj
ato jane dashuruar me ty, une nuk i besoj
Me hir trendafilash dimri, qe celin mbi re,
te krahasojne
si harqe ylberesh hutuar 
rreth flokeve te tu duan te qendrojne

Mbi udhet e fletes sime fillojne te vrapojne
dhe tingujt nga pas po i ndjekin
une per nje cast ndaloj
te gjithe me shikojne dhe nisin e presin
u them po shkoj, hej ta takoj

Nga duart e henes te marr,nga yjet e ftohte
mbi krahet e mia te mbaj, nga endrrat te mbroj
Rreth teje ndjenjat e mia dhe tingujt e lashte
njeherazi thone
ky djale qe ju shihni prane ka shekuj me radhe 
qe po ju kerkon

Harrohemi ne brigje prekjesh,ne kenge vetetimash
ne dete te arte buzeqeshjesh
ecin mbi perla vargjesh, ne maja te lira
ku vetem nje ze eshte degjuar,
 heeej, heeeej jam dashuruar.....

----------


## alvi

Ata kan qene grupi me fantastik.
Hera e pare qe i kam deguar "live" ka qene ke Pallati i Kongreseve, sec u be nje si Festival impromptu, me duket ose 91 ose 92 se kam qen ne shkolle te mesme.  Kenduan ate kengen drejt fatit tim.  Nja nje jave nuk e kam heq nga goja, ndonese ja kishim ndryshuar fjalet duke i bere "me spec" (lol)

----------


## Shqipe_01

Erdeta teme fantastike kjo e jotja. Ritfolk jane nje perle e muzikes shqipetare edhe per mendimin tim nuk mund ti krahasosh me asenje, te pa aritshem me nje fjal. Me poshte eshte teksti i kenges Deshire dhe Heshtje.

Deshire dhe Heshtje

Tej dritares eshte ngrohte
njerez jan ulur ne tavolina
qyteti nis e del prej vetes 
ne rruge bredhin klube e makina

Nuk eshte e thene te jem krejt i vetem 
s'eshte e then  te jem as vete i dyte
me miq te rastit po te mbushet  nata 
nje vend do gjej ku the clodh syte.

Refreni

Kam ftohte e s'te shoh prane
mendoj, mendoj se si
avujt e ngrohte te frymes time
si zogj te bardhe e te verbuar mberrijne te ti
ne enderr vijne, e qete kendojne
e une me syte pak mbyllur ri
koken ngre lart, degjoj ngadale
kengen e hene te brisht si zane qe solle ti.

E di se hesht hija ime
e di se lotet s'flasin kur
ata ata degjojne  vec fjalet e mia 
ne heshtje qendrojn dhe ata si une

Pas pak ngadal do te iki
qe lotet te shkoj ti fshi diku 
ketu prane mbase atje larg
pas pak ngadal do kethehem une

Refreni (perseri)

Ne qofte se dikush mund ti shkruaj kenged e Ritfolkut me Tab, do tju lutem shume qe ti bejne post ne kete teme.

----------


## Erdeta. B

Une akoma i kendoj kenget e tyre. Jetoj ne nji shtepi me tre studente te tjera, asnjera shqiptare fatkeqesisht, dhe ia kam thartu trurin me muzike shqiptare. Ndonjehere kur me duket vetja si radio e prishur pushoj se kenduari dhe filloj ia perkthej kenget atyre, e vetmja mundesi per t'i treguar bukurine qe fshihet past asaj kenge krejt misterioze per to.

----------


## MISTRECE22

kenget me te bukura, i keni permendur ju me siper, mgjths. gjithe repertori i ketij grupi, eshte nje thesar me vete.

une nuk kam fatin te degjoj muziken a albasoul ketu tek une se me duhet nje program qe nuk po arrij ta shkarkoj dot. dhe keshtu, kam kohe pa degjuar "ritfolk".
por me kujtohet kenga e pare e tyre, mos gaboj....

...sa dua te jem larg......

o zot, sa nostalgji qe me zgjon.

----------


## Erdeta. B

Sa dua te jem larg, 
larg merzitjes pa kufi,
sonte do kendoj per ju, 
ju qe jihni vec qetesine...

----------


## MISTRECE22

.......kenga ime ngjitet lart
lart ne qiejt pa kufi
ju o yje me besoni


oiiiiii, sa inat me vjen, se mbaj mend.

erdeta, ma ploteso pak, te lutem

----------


## MISTRECE22

a rrofsh mi lule

----------


## alvi

Afrohu



Dua t'i harroj sot fjalët 
le të flasin vetë vështrimet 
Le të flasë dora që dridhet 
këtu mbi kitarën time 

Se kur herët bie nata 
një dritë ndizet brenda meje 
Njerëzit, fytyrat fiken 
asgjë tjetër s'ndjej veç teje 

Nëpër javë rrjedh trishtimi 
cigaren prapë kam filluar 
nuk je ndryshe nga te tjerat 
vetëm unë kam ndyshuar 

E tërheq imazhin tënd 
me vete nëpër gjumë 
jemi bashkë por në agim 
i vetëm mbetem unë 

(refren) 
Të shoh me qartë kur ti je larg, 
afrohu te te dua 
Edhe nëse kjo është lojë 
nuk më pëlqen te luaj 
----------- 

Diçka mirë e kam ditur 
vajzat vdesin porsi lule 
Një petal që m'solli vjeshta 
nëpër flokë vjen e më ulet 

E tërheq imazhin tënd 
me vete nëpër gjumë 
Jemi bashkë por në agim 
i vetëm mbetem unë 

(refreni) 

Dua ti harroj sot fjalët 
kuptoji ti vështrimet 
Nata dridhet mbi rrugica 
dhe ti mbi dorën time

----------


## Erdeta. B

Sa here ju pyes, 
yje sa larg jeni ju,
ju me duket sikur thoni
fluturo ne qiellin blu

Sa do te doja ne ket nate
kengen time mos ta mbyll
po te ngjitem atje lart
dhe te kthehem ne nje yll...

----------


## alvi

Parku i dhimbjeve


Ka një park ku vetëm rri shikon 
Edhe në darkë dhimbje dha të shtogve 
dridhje shpirti parkun e kënaq 
Trotuarët tingujt vuajtjet vallëzojnë mbi park 
E pas me hap një tren harresash 
mundohet të më kapë 

E në krahë kam netët 
Që ëmbël më vajtojnë 
E parë kthema vajzën 
Që lehtë ti këndoj 

(refren) 
Më kan thënë se e kanë parë 
Mbi një lot duke qarë 
Dua sytë ti shoh prapë 
Ti flas fjalë si i marrë 

Në errësirë flokët mi prek 
Goten time kanë lënduar 
Arome e vajzës po më pret 
Nuk më le as për tu larguar 
---------------- 

Para meje buzëqesh nga pas liqenit gri 
Unë lundroj mbi valët e ndjenjës time 
...që nesër do të më ikë 
Mërmëritet që vrapojnë pa mua nëpër shi 
Ndezin vonë në park një dritë kujtimesh 
dhe i shuajnë përsëri 

E në krahë kam netët 
Që ëmbël më vajtojnë 
E parë kthema vajzën 
Që lehtë ti këndoj 



Enderroj (vetem per Mistrecen lol )

Sa dua të jem larg 
larg mërzitjes pa kufi 
sonte do këndoj për ju 
ju që njihni veç qetësi 

Kënga ime ngjitet lart 
atje lart në qiellin blu 
ju o yje më besoni 
kënga ime është për ju 

Ëndërrat ndjekin njëra - tjetrën 
ëndërrat jo nuk kanë mbarim 
ju o yje më dëgjoni 
tek ju prehet shpirti im 

Sa herë ju pyes: 
"Yje, sa larg jeni ju?" 
Ju më duket sikur thoni: 
"Fluturo në qiellin blu!" 

Sa do të doja në ktë natë 
këngën time mos ta mbyll 
dhe të ngjitem atje lart 
e të kthehem në një yll 

Sa dua të jem larg 
larg mërzitjes pa kufi 
sonte do këndoj për ju 
ju që njihni veç qetësi 

Sa herë ju pyes: 
"Yje, sa larg jeni ju?" 
Ju më duket sikur thoni: 
"Fluturo në qiellin blu!" 

Sa do të doja në ktë natë 
këngën time mos ta mbyll 
dhe të ngjitem atje lart 
e të kthehem në një yll 

Sa herë ju pyes: 
"Yje, sa larg jeni ju?" 
Ju më duket sikur thoni: 
"Fluturo në qiellin blu!" 

Sa do të doja në ktë natë 
këngën time mos ta mbyll 
dhe të ngjitem atje lart 
e të kthehem në një yll

----------


## DEBATIKU

alvi sa do behesha gati ta shkruaja po bere mire qe e shkruajte ti se sikur pertoja  jane nga te paret qe kemi degjuar dhe kaseten e tyre e kam akoma

----------


## Erdeta. B

Alvi, si pa paske gjet shijen me ate kengen, me qafsh, apo si ka dhe fjalet... do vdes i cik fare per tekstin a asaj kenge!!
Rrofsh Alvi!!!!

----------


## alvi

E, ata cunet kan qen Petro Ninsa, kurse un isha ke Partizoni.  Ne ishim shkoll e vujtme, kurse Petro Nini ka qen gjithmone shkolle e kapme.
Kur dolen nga fillim , nga xhelozia nuk i degjonim, po kur i degjova atehere ne Pallat te Kongreseve, mu bon fiksim.

----------


## MISTRECE22

o njerez rrofshi ju se se keni idene sa ma keni embelsuar kete nate te zeze gjermanie. edhe me qau nje cike zemra vogel nga malli, po ska gje, se ishte e qare me lezet.

o alvi, me ze e kam kenduar. te betohem.

----------


## Erdeta. B

Ama dhe Petroja talente ka nxjerre.... ke inatin foli hakut kur thote gjyshja ime!

----------


## alvi

Po kte kongen kush e ma men?  Mua s'me kujtohet se kush e kno, po kur e nigjova perihere u bona si i cmen, e ka ke Fajtori, ke festivali i 91!

Na lini te jetojme

Më kot unë pyes pse nuk erdhe përsëri 
Kush ti ndali hapat, kush të tha "Mos ik!" 
Një lajm i ditës si një krismë trëmb çdo shpirt 
Bëhet zog plagosur 
Zemër e vrarë në pritë 

-bridge: 
Çdo dashuri që të jetojë do ngrohtësi 
Dhe toka s'rron pa diellin lart, pa kaltërsinë 
Kudo të jesh o moshatar i vendit tim 
Kush vallë si ne do dashurinë 

-mainref: 
E duam jetën ndaj na lini të jetojmë 
O mik, o vëlla pak qetësi për shpirtin tonë 
E shtrenjta ime ti këtë mbrëmje mos mungo 
I kam harruar përkëdheljet mos harro

----------


## nimf

alvi,
elton deda e ka kendu ate (supozoj memorja s'me ka lere akoma!)

ke fajtori me duket kam degjuar nje qe me ka pas pelqyer shume.

'ne ishim vetem 2 te panjohur 
qe canim rruget c'do nat'

pastaj nje kitare e forte...
kush e kendon ket??

nje tjeter me shume kujtime eshte:

ne ket nat dua te kendoj
ne ket nat dua te vallzoj
te degjoj nje tingull dhe
te hedh nje hap

ne ket nat dua te kendoj
ne ket nat dua te vallzoj
diku aty
me ty aty prane

po ket?

ps:  thashe gje une qe s'me ka lene memorja?  hmmm   :konfuz:

----------


## Erdeta. B

Kjo eshte nje poezi nga Ervin Hatibi, qe sipas kritikeve te ndryshem eshte nje talent i vertete, i zbuluar fare pak...
Le te shpresojme se mbase ndonji kenge do shpertheje serisht si ato qe ne te gjithe kujtojme me nostalgji.
Per kenaqesine tuaj dhe timen:

MERZIA

Merzia varferon vec pjese te trupit
Te cilat fshihen nen bust
Merzia, piedestali qe me larton
Kesaj rruge pa tradita, pa barrikada
Te pjek merzia, merzia, merzia
Sic piqet nje pikture anitike, plasaritet verniku
Pluhuri mbi pikture i josh qepallat te ulen
E tonet kuqerreme te burojne nga merzia
Prej piktures e sajojne dhomen e vetevrasjes,
ku perdet u ulen
eshte dhoma e mire e miqve, me veles
I je qepur nje karrigie te rende dhe nuk del kurre
Nga titulli i librit, brenda te cilit sigurisht qe ti
ekziston
Nen emra te rreme e kujtese te njellojte
Ne nje cep te bibliotekes do ta gjej te vjeter librin
Merzia, merzia
Merri gjymtyret e mija e hidhi ne ndonje loje
Ku vec mund te humbet
Vec te mos e prek me trupin
As te falem me to nuk dua
Ose i nderroj gjymtyret me floket e mij
Ah, floket e mij dy here te prere, aq te gjate
Mes tyre gjendesha mes nje kopshti trendafitesh ujitur
pa gjak
Ku stolat kendonin me ze te harruar
shatervani...
Aty midis flokesh i shpetoja njerezise
Tek me sy te mbyllur ecja e s'me shihnin
Kerkoj floket e mij qe qene te verdhe
Po krejt ma thithnin te keqeni dhe me linin mua
Vec merzira te mira
Po tani qe pa floke kam mbetur, pa njerez kam mbetur
Merzia
Eshte dicka e hidhur qe nuk ben dot pa te me
Si edhe pa e quajtur pikellim apo me fjale me te ndera
eshte dicka qe vertet te kthen ne bust
Barkun me qime e kofshet t'i fsheh e t'i ruan
Ne uje te mbyturish
Qe t'i kesh per pleqeri
Tani qe zhduka edhe floket e shenjte
nje figure e lojes me letra jam bere
Duke buzeqeshur me nje lule gazi ne dore
Me ca rroba te stolisura fort
Bust, bust spathi, si fant
Me dy koke e kater duart me thika e gjethe te gjumit
Tanime merzia si nje gjarper pellumb
Ne nje fole thurur prej flokesh te ngordhur
Ngroh si veze dy kokat e mija
Njera eshte per vrasje, tjetra per vetvrasje.

----------


## MISTRECE22

po erdeta dhe nga mua sorry!

qe te mbetemi tek ritfolk, ju kujtohet modeli i flokve te solistit?  :buzeqeshje: 
kush do kishte guximin sot, ti priste floket ashtu...

----------

